# Wanted: AGP Card



## claptonman

Need an AGP card to replace a dying card on an old computer. Would prefer a nice one, like a 3850, something to play some "recent" games like Sims 3 and Civilization. Would like to keep it cheap, of course.

Needs to be in USA.


----------



## Troncoso

I saw this thread and got excited, then I saw the type of card you wanted and I got sad. Haha. Oh, well. Good luck finding what you need.


----------



## claptonman

You mean an AGP card or that I want an actual semi-good card?


----------



## mihir

claptonman said:


> You mean an AGP card or that I want an actual semi-good card?



I think he meant AGP because he is selling an HD 6950.


----------



## Troncoso

mihir said:


> I think he meant AGP because he is selling an HD 6950.



No, the semi-decent card part. I have 2 agp cards, though one literally cannot play much anything.

I already sold my 6950.


----------



## mihir

Oh sorry my bad.


----------



## jonnyp11

Troncoso said:


> No, the semi-decent card part. I have 2 agp cards, though one literally cannot play much anything.



same here, got excited thinking i might get a few bucks for my POS radeon 9600se, but hey, it might be able to bottom out those games if they have support for the card's shader model and stuff.


----------

